# texas ebony wood



## chippin-in (Dec 19, 2011)

this isn't exactly would identification it's more wood information. my friend who wants the domino box has decided that maybe he would like texas ebony. he grew up in south texas and fell in love with texas ebonys grain and look. can anyone give me information on texas ebony such as price availability sizes. I've done some google searches but really haven't come up with a whole lot as far as availability and price

thanks for your help
robert


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 19, 2011)

I did see the picture of that ebony. that is an awesome piece of wood. I didn't know that that was texas ebony to be honest with you. I don't have the exact dimensions but they will probably be somewhere like 6x4x2. I was thinking about the thickness being 1/2 to 3/8. I'm gonna go by his house and put the dominos together and measure what size box I need. 

I even gave thought to buying a square piece , cutting a portion of for the lid and then routing out the middle 4 the dominos.


----------



## wade (Dec 24, 2011)

Robert,
I'm stil out of town, but when I get back to my wood stash, I"ll see what sizes I have of Texas Ebony and send you an email. I'll also give you a couple addresses of someone who might be able to supply it in Log form if your interested. But I didn't forget about you.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 26, 2011)

Not a problem.

Thanks


----------

